

Parsing C++ in Python with Clang - eliben
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2011/07/03/parsing-c-in-python-with-clang/

======
hsmyers
All of the contemporary languages (and at least one quite old [lisp]) are
capable of re-working the output of CLang, so why the extra work to build an
undocumented lib wrapper/implementation? This is the kind of text manipulation
that '=bread+butter' for all of them. For that matter, I'm not clear on what
is wrong with HTML as output which I believe that CLang exports?

~~~
eliben
Can you be more specific? Which output of clang are you referring to?

